# New Member - Desperate for advice



## TXTraveller (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I know this is the place to just introduce oneself and not unload everything all at once. I’m here because I’m desperate from advice from a group of people who aren’t close to my situation... to get some perspective on considering divorce. 

I currently live in TX and have been married for 10 years and have two wonderful little boys. 

Glad to be here and looking forward to learning and growing and getting some help and maybe giving some help and support in return.


----------



## Hewby (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm new here too. I think we've come to the right place!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Welcome. We look forward to your first post.... outside of this one...and helping if we can.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i hope you feel safe to unload your concerns with us. be well


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

And don't share this site with your spouse , this is your safe place.


----------



## TXTraveller (Sep 23, 2019)

100% wow thanks everyone for the warm welcome... 1st ‘real’ post coming soon.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

TXTraveller said:


> 100% wow thanks everyone for the warm welcome... 1st ‘real’ post coming soon.


*Looking forward to hearing all about it ~ Not to fear; here at TAM, you're among friends!*


----------

